# Best Leash for Arthritic Hands?



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I am looking for a leash for my mom to use with her yorkie. She really likes thin 6' leather leashes, but she has really bad arthritis in her thumbs and she's starting to have a hard time getting the leash on and off. It's very frustrating for her. I thought about just getting a leather slip lead for her, but I think the Yorkie would probably strangle herself...









Does anyone know of any leashes that have snaps that are easier for people with arthritis?

Thanks!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Have you considered or tried leads that attach to the collar using a French Scissor snap? (Like the one in this listing from Ray Allen - http://www.rayallen.com/ramCart/cartFrame.htm?cartDetail.php?prodID=386~mainFrame - the one on the left.) 

Those snaps are fairly large (may be weird looking on a Yorkie....) and they are very easy to work. You push down the sides to open it, and just let go and it closes. Even with limited hand strength and dexterity, your mom should be able to work this one.

I don't know of anyone that makes a "small" version of this, though. Most the leashes Ray Allen sells with this type of snap are more geared toward larger dogs.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

She could go to a store like Tractor Supply Co, or a tack shop and look at various plain snaps they have. If she finds one she likes she can just attach it to the leash she's already using. 

For example, maybe a snap like this would be easier


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I didn't even think of that. That's true - farm supply stores and feed stores have all manner of snaps and things. Some home improvement stores also have a decent selection.

I have the snap shown in the center of Lin's post and that one is very difficult to get on and off the collar. You can't really tell from the picture, but both sides are round and fit together perfectly, so you have to push it all the way down/apart (and hard) to get it to open wide enough to come off the D-ring on the collar. I've been using it for a year and a half, so you'd figure it's broken in by now.


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

I had thought about those scissor snaps, but go the impression they were pretty big. That might not matter though, the dog won't care as long as it's not uncomfortable.

That's a good idea about going to a supply store and trying out snaps. That way she could test them out and see what was comfortable. 

It's sad to have to worry about this at all. My mom is so talented. She does all her own carpentry work and also does a ton of woodturning. The pain pretty much takes away everything she enjoys.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Buy a martingale and and attach the lead to it. The martingale should slip over the dog's head, but will be secure once they walk since it tightens just a little. Your mom would not have to remove the regular collar to do this.

Slip the collar back off when the walk is over.

Then your mom will never had to refasten the lead.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Best Leash for Arthritic Hands?


E collar, seriously, my shoulder feels like its full of gravel and no sockets left, leash corrections are so much easier now


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Aw, Max- I really don't think the yorkie needs an ecollar. This is a problem with fastening and unfastening the leash. I haven't read that the Yorkie is pulling the OP around.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Skye'sMomAw, Max- I really don't think the yorkie needs an ecollar. This is a problem with fastening and unfastening the leash. I haven't read that the Yorkie is pulling the OP around.


ya need two E collars for a Yorkie


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MaxGunnar
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Skye'sMomAw, Max- I really don't think the yorkie needs an ecollar. This is a problem with fastening and unfastening the leash. I haven't read that the Yorkie is pulling the OP around.
> ...


She thinks she can though! She does not accept limitations!


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Skye'sMomBuy a martingale and and attach the lead to it. The martingale should slip over the dog's head, but will be secure once they walk since it tightens just a little. Your mom would not have to remove the regular collar to do this.
> 
> Slip the collar back off when the walk is over.
> 
> Then your mom will never had to refasten the lead.


That's a really good idea! I'll have to go in search of a little martingale. The stores in town don't carry them and all the sites I ever look at are geared towards big dogs.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

try a carabiner. there's a twist/ screw style and there's
a spring clip style. i think the spring clip will work because
the clip is wide so you can push it with the side of your hand
or use a combination of your fingers to push it and it doesn't take
a lot of presser to use it.


----------



## GSDBriard (Jul 1, 2013)

I think the trigger snap is easier to use. I have a leather leash I bought from Leather Nature just because I saw he offered the trigger snap. I wear gloves quite a bit in winter and found it was easier to get on and off without taking my gloves off. Flat Leash - LeatherNature


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

** This thread is 5 years old. It was bumped by a Spammer **


----------

